# Probleme mit Eclipse



## gast_____ (29. Jul 2006)

Hallo

Ich versuche gerade unter Linux Java zu lernen und hab mir dazu Eclipse besorgt. In meinem Tutorial steht, dass ich das Programm starten kann in dem ich unter run -> run as -> java mein Programm starten kann, doch bei run as steht nur "non appliciable". Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jul 2006)

Die Klasse die du starten willst muss über eine main Methode verfügen, oder ein Applet sein.


----------



## gast_______ (29. Jul 2006)

Ahh.. okay jetzt klappt's. Gibt's eigentlich irgenteinen Hotkey fürs ausführen?


----------



## foobar (29. Jul 2006)

Jepp, Strg + F11 für das zu letzt gestarte Programm und Alt + Shift + x + j für die Klasse die gerade im Editor angezeigt wird.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jul 2006)

mit ctrl+shift+L gibt's eine Übersicht über alle Hotkeys.


----------



## noobster (29. Jul 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alt + Shift + x + j für die Klasse die gerade im Editor angezeigt wird.



und wer sich nachher wundert das er auf einmal andere buchstaben auf dem monitor stehen hat als er getippt hat, hat vermutlich windows xp und nun auf englische tastatur umgestellt *shift-alt*  

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Gast (29. Jul 2006)

Vielen dank für die hilfe! klasse forum!


----------

